# Fiskers black axe head or gray head? Differences?



## Miles86 (Nov 25, 2015)

Howdy-

I hope this has not been answered already, I could not find this on the the forum, so here goes.

I bought a new fiskers 28" "chopping axe" as my new wedge pounding / de-limbing axe, and I noticed the axe head is black rather than gray (my fiskers 23" axe is gray). Also the head profile on the 28" axe is actually a little more narrow ( like a Dayton style) and the 23" is more like a Connecticut style.

Are the black fiskers axes less / more durable desirable in properties? Thanks again.
http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment...lications/fs_publications/99232823/page05.cfm


----------



## dancan (Nov 25, 2015)

I've not read anything bad on the chopping axes as they've changed over the years , while the original x25 is reported to be a better splitter because of the head shape the metallurgy seems to be the same and handles have been as dependable regardless of colour .
Pound away and fear or doubt not LOL


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 27, 2015)

Maybe they are trying to spend less on paint since the Gerber heads are black. Fiskars owns Gerber, the knife company.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Nov 28, 2015)

Haven't noticed, I have a few and some are splitters some are choppers/felling type maybe its simply a mean of defining the types.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Nov 28, 2015)

Miles86 said:


> Howdy-
> 
> I bought a new fiskers 28" "chopping axe" as my new wedge pounding ]



Unless it's changed all of mine say not to use as a hammer due to the way the head is wedged in backwards


----------



## Miles86 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information ! I'm liking this axe a lot.


----------

